# Schickes Eclipse GMF tutorial von IBM



## Thomas Darimont (14. September 2006)

Hallo!

Auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert ;-)
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecl-gmf/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Agnus (4. Januar 2007)

mit den EMF unf GMF-Plugins Version 2.2.0 ist das Tutorial leider nicht bis zum Ende nachzuvollziehen, da im GMF-Teil doch einiges an Erklärung fehlt. Das GMF-Mapping ist leider so wie im Tutorial beschrieben fehlerhaft.

Vielleicht hat einer das Tutorial schonmal ausprobiert und kann mir erklären, wie das geht?

Udo


----------



## foofighter (22. August 2007)

Ich habe mal eine andere Frage zu Eclipse:

Ich habe die Eclipse Europa Enterprise Version von IBM gezogen, (http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/eclipse/downloads/europa/?S_TACT=105AGX44&S_CMP=ECL) da dort schon EMF, GEF und GMF integriert sein sollen. Wenn ich aber ein neues GMF Projekt anlegen will, dann ist dies nicht möglich, da es keinen GMF Menüpunkt gibt. .ecore-Dateien können auch nicht geöffnet werden. Eclipse verhält sich so, als ob die Plugins nicht installiert sind. Im Manager sind sie allerdings vorhanden und aktiv. Was mache ich falsch?

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit den Callisto Release ebenfalls von IBM getestet dort ging das alles ohne Probleme. Allerdings ist in dem Callisto Release nur GMF 1.0 enthalten.

Kennt sich jemand mit der Problematik aus?


----------



## foofighter (27. August 2007)

Es lag an meiner im OS eingestellten Java Version. Ich hatte 1.4 eingestellt, da geht zwar Eclipse aber nicht die enthaltenen Plugins. Naja einfach auf 1.5 gestellt, dann ging es.


----------



## Romsl (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe dieses Tutorial mal versucht aber leider will das nicht funktionieren. Wenn ich das Plugin als "Eclipse application" laufen lasse und nur die benötigten Plugins dazu lade startet die Anwendung zwar aber ich kann kein Shape Model anlegen. Das selbe Spiel auch mit den unter dev.eclipse.org liegenden TaiPan und Mindmap Examples.

Verwende den Apple JDK 1.5, SoyLatte 1.6 1.0 Release, Sun JDK 1.6 und Eclipse 3.3.1 sowie Eclipse 3.2.2. Habe es unter Win32 und unter MacOS X 10.5 versucht. Leider kein bischen Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß und frohe Weihnacht,
  -- Romsl


----------



## rvandenh (30. November 2008)

Weil mit den existierenden GMF-Tutorials in der Praxis doch einige größere Hürden und Probleme nicht so leicht überwunden werden können, hat das Fachgebiet Telematik der Technischen Fachhochschule Wildau ein Schritt-für-Schritt-Tutorial zu GMF veröffentlicht, das über diese Seite zu finden ist: http://www.tm.tfh-wildau.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Itemid=29


----------



## Morgaine1976 (9. März 2009)

Oh, ich dachte, das sei die Lösung aller meiner Probleme... aber leider lässt sich das PDF nicht wirklich öffnen.

Kennt jemand das Sesam-Öffne-dich? Oder ist die Datei einfach nur beschädigt? 

Viele Grüße
Micha

*Edit:* Nach gefühlten 287 neuen Downloads wurde das File plötzlich größer und lässt sich nun auch öffnen... hat sich also erledigt


----------

